# Fracino Piccino + MC2 auto £700 inc VAT and delivery



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Special offer for forum members - Fracino Piccino + Iberital MC2 Auto Challenge 1/2 kilo grinder £700 (inc VAT and delivery)

PM me if you are interested!!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

For a Cherub + Iberital MC2 Auto Challenge 1/2 kilo grinder...... £780 (inc VAT and delivery)........anyone interested, give me a shout!


----------

